# Australian related questions re moving to Dubai



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I think I have read nearly every post on this site and have compiled lists of your great advice. A couple of little questions regarding moving from Australia.
1. Any advice regarding bringing electrical equipment and using adapters - eg computer, fridge, microwave, washing machine, dryer, stereo etc. Any voltage issues, adapter issues.
2. Is lactose free milk available (either fresh or UHT)?
3. We love a nice glass of wine - are the costs outrageous? Can we import wine (am guessing not). Any sites I can look at - have tried googling.

Thanks and fingers crossed - hubby has second phone interview today.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

once you have a residency visa you can apply for an alcohol licence, no problem.


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi OzRoses01 - 

I'm an Aussie and have just been over for a visit with a view to a move soon.

Here's my 2 cents worth:
1) Electrical gear is generally cheaper in DXB than Aus; the voltage and cycles are the same (ie 240v, 50hz) but the plugs aren't. You can buy adaptors to plug your aussie appliances into over there in DXB and they are cheaper than here. The electrical outlets are generally UK style 3-pin.

2) Not sure - but the range of foodstuffs in DXB is wider than Aus - it's amazing! Certain brands may not be available. 

3) Not sure what prices are like but the range of Aus wines is of course less than here in Aus. On the other hand, South American and European wines are more abundant than in Aus. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info - guess it will depend on the package hubby is offered as to shipping the lot or going on a shopping spree when we get there! Let me think.....shopping


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If 'shipping the lot' refers to alcohol, forget it. You are not allowed to import alcohol to the UAE. Don't forget this is a muslim country.


_


----------



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

No worries, wasn't talking about shipping booze. Just furniture and electricals. Appreciate the heads up though! Thanks


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Electrical appliances are REALLY cheap here, if you can store yours cheaply at home, do! The plugs are UK here and most things are sold with European (2 pin) plugs, which you can buy very cheap adaptors for in the supermarket. Adaptors for Aussie plugs will probably need to be purchased from the airport or electrical shops.

I haven't seen lactose free milk but I'm sure you'll find it, they stock EVERYTHING here! Its a combination of English, American, Australian, French and local Arabic countries cuisines etc in the supermarket. I am loving being able to buy timtams and vegemite again, I couldn't get them in the UK.

And wine at restaurants is expensive, nearly $10 for a glass. But you can drive out to the Barracuda shop once you have your liquor license and buy cheap bottles of wine - they have a pretty good Aussie stock and its cheaper than London supermarket prices.

Good luck with the interview, you will love it here if you do come  If it's in the next three months come prepared for the heat, I'm an Aussie and I'm finding it HOT!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If 'shipping the lot' refers to alcohol, forget it. You are not allowed to import alcohol to the UAE. Don't forget this is a muslim country.
> _


What can i do if i want to bring alcohol into the country?
I have several bottles of champagne (the type you save for a special occasion) that i can't just give away, drink or sell.

Any ideas?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> What can i do if i want to bring alcohol into the country?
> I have several bottles of champagne (the type you save for a special occasion) that i can't just give away, drink or sell.
> 
> Any ideas?


The customs website says :
Entry of the following items or belongings accompanying the passengers shall be allowed and exempted from Customs duty:

The amount of alcoholic beverage and beer shall not exceed 4 liters for alcoholic beverage; or 2 cartons of beer; each consisting of 24 cans not exceeding 355 ml for each can or its equivalent. "

http://www.dxbcustoms.gov.ae/Content/Travelers+Info/Dutyfreeliquorandtobacco/

Dont know whether it has to be bought from air port duty free shop.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe buying it from Duty free at the airport is the only way to bring alcohol into the country.

ShinJuku - is there any one you could leave the bottles with?
Surely moving to Dubai is a special enough occasion, to pop the cork and enjoy the champers?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> ShinJuku - is there any one you could leave the bottles with?
> Surely moving to Dubai is a special enough occasion, to pop the cork and enjoy the champers?


If and when it happens, a bottle of the bubbly will definitely be opened 
But that still leaves me with 3 more.

I'll want to move everything over, so leaving them behind will be a last option. (I wonder if they x-ray those boxes...)


----------

